# Best sites or forums for used/estate pipes?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been on a estate pipe kick lately and I need to find more places to look. Im hitting the usual places, ebay, pulvers briar, smoking pipes. Is there anywhere else that has some good deals maybe? Any other forums with an active for sale section?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Dave Neeb at mkelaw-pipes.com has good deals/prices.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

There's goodwill. I got a really nice lot of pipes there for super cheap, but apparently I got extremely lucky. It seems that there's a lot of low end pipes in really bad shape on there. Not unlike weeding through the crap on eBay, I suppose, but there is less crap to weed through because there are only ever 50 or so auctions that pop up when you search "pipe."

shopgoodwill.com -- Search Results


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> There's goodwill. I got a really nice lot of pipes there for super cheap, but apparently I got extremely lucky. It seems that there's a lot of low end pipes in really bad shape on there. Not unlike weeding through the crap on eBay, I suppose, but there is less crap to weed through because there are only ever 50 or so auctions that pop up when you search "pipe."
> 
> shopgoodwill.com -- Search Results


Didnt know they had a site...cool


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Here are two sites I check every so often in addition to those already mentioned:

Walker Briar Works

Smitty's Lighter Shop

**** Disclaimer: I have never bought anything or had any experience with either of these sites. However, I have heard several people vouch for Dave Wolff (owner of Walker Briar Works).


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

If I remember correctly smokingpipes.com has an estate section


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a new site that just launched owned by Greg Pease and I.
Estate Pipes - Buy and Sell - Briar Bid


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Smoking pipes dot com is where I got my briar pipe....great experience!


----------



## johncorosz (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been lucky with Ebay but I live in Denver, CO so going to the local shops and antique stores has been a treasure hunt for me. Often I will not pay what they are asking but it's fun to see pipes others will pay over a hundred for that to me are not worth 20. Many times in the forums I see people bragging about what a deal they got on an old pipe they paid over 200 for and I will see the same pipe for 40 at an antique store and pass on buying it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Marty Pulver has some good deals. Home


----------

